# Resources for explaining hyper vigilance to teachers



## Ruthiebabe (Dec 15, 2003)

Hi,


Has anyone come across some reading material or other resources to help teacher understand hyper vigilance in children. Ds2 is struggling.....well his teacher is. Her way of dealing with him was to sit him in the corner facing the wall in his first week of school. She hasn't done that since, but is old school with reputation for being great with the kids she likes, but not with those she doesn't. He already hates school and is only 5. We had a post adoption support worker scheduled to come to the school to help, but just found out she broken her foot so it won't happen now for months.
Any pointers on what to do will be really appreciated!


Xxruth


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Hi ruthie 

Totally could have written that post myself last year! 
C was in a class/school that had no idea about attachment disorder/issue and he had a really tough start to year 1. After explaining it over and over again they still didn't or didn't want to try and challenge him in the right way. They gave him really low curriculam levels etc at Christmas even though he is really intelligent! 
So even though I knew it was a massive change for him and wasn't a desicion I told lightly at all we moved schools and in one term he went from being so called not wanting to learn to a free reader and working a year ahead!! His teacher gets him and his quirky ways like him not coping with complete silence well so she puts radio on low for him at work time! It's the best thing I could have done for him

Placing a child facing the corner should never be done and I am shocked to hear that's how the teacher feels they can/should deal with a child!!
Is there anyway you can write it all down and give it to the head/teacher to read? At C's new school I had meeting with head /teacher before he started and basically told them everything I could about C. His teacher found this really helpful and made sense to her about why he sometimes is like he is.

I really hope the school can help as I know how hard it can be if they don't understand
Suzie x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

is this link any good to print off and get them read?
http://www.postinstitute.com/free-stuff/article-ii/71-education-and-the-child-of-trauma.html

or this one?

http://www.todaysparentusa.com/site/2012/08/sending-your-adopted-child-to-school/

sitting him facing the corner i dont think so!!   this is not acceptable for any child but especially not an adopted one.I would be writing a complaint letter if i were you 

kj x


----------



## sparkle2811 (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi, I've not got an adopted child yet (FC not too far in the future for us!) but I am a primary school teacher. Unfortunately you sometimes just get teachers that don't listen or have always done it one way. Time outs for young children in a quite corner with an egg timer is quite standard it usually give the child time to calm down after 2 warnings and a chance to change their behaviour because unfortunately they will be suturing the other 30 kids in the class. However had a parent come to me and explained the child's background and said that they need an indevidual behaviour programme I would respect the parents better knowledge of their child!!! We get lots of adoptive and looked after children and nearly all have indevidual plans and regular meetings with parents and carers to make sure were doing the same as at home. 

It should be a school policy that they do this if they have a good ofsted. I think you've got a bad teacher if she's not listening! Have you spoken to the head of key stage or even the senco teacher? I'd argue that attachment disorder fits under thier responcibility. Have upper management met with you coz I would have thought that meeting at least with the deputy head would be standard practice with a child that needs extra support. I'd go over the teachers head to at least head of key stage one. You don't want your lo hating school! 

I really hope the school start listening!


----------



## sparkle2811 (Apr 30, 2011)

Just read that back! Hope you can understand it through the autocorrects thanks to my phone!!!


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

There's actually short publications on this my SW lent me. I'll try recall the name and who by as think they should be common place amongst the teaching profession.
X


----------



## Ruthiebabe (Dec 15, 2003)

Thanks all, that very helpful. Will print some of this off and bring it in for them,


Xxruth


----------

